# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Enzymtherapie Wobe ...........

## Josef

Ob zur Vorbeugung, zur Behandlung, zur Nachsorge, ob bei Entzündungen, oder ......, oder Krebs, immer wieder hört und sieht man von der Enzymtherapie.

War es früher das Wobe Mugos N, so ist es jetzt das Wobe Mucos NEM. Bei Letzterem ist auch Selen dabei, aber wahrscheinlich nur, dfass es eher als NEM (Nahrungsergänzungsmittel) gelistet werden kann.

Und dann ist die komplizierte Einnahme: oft heißt es nüchtern 3 x täglich 5 Dragees, nachher mindestens 1 Std. auch noch nichts essen.

Manche sagen, man könnte die Tagesdosis unter einmal nehmen, o.k.?

Manche sagen, aus Kostengründen mischen (Wobenenzym, Wobemugos, Wobe Mucos NEM) wäre auch möglich.

Welche andere Enzymtherapiemittel gibt es, verwendest du?

*Und was meinst du?*


Ein gestriger Beitrag lautete:
*Wobe.........* 
   		Servus Heribert,
vielleicht bekommen wir hier "manipulierte Originale"?

Wobenzym N habe ich in Wiener Apotheken noch nirgendwo gesehen. Nur das "normale" Wobenzym, 800 er Dosen.

Wobe Mugos, auch in 800 er Dosen.

Wobe Mucos NEM in 100er Schachtel. Irreführend ist hier, dass auf dem Beipackzettel nur mehr die Inhaltsstoffe der Tagesdosis angegeben sind. Jedenfalls ist in 1 Dragee 90 mg Papain, im Gegensatz zu 4 mg im Wobe Mugos und ? im Wobenzym. Heißt das, wenn ich auf Papain Wert lege, muss ich die *22,5 fache (!) Tagesdosis* Wobemugos nehmen, im Vergleich zu Wobe Mucos NEM?

Und bei den anderen ............?

Gut wäre überhaupt, wenn die gesamten Angaben so sind, dass sie mit den anderen "Wobe-Produkten" vergleichbar wären; evtl. auch mit Mitbewerber wie z.B. ......(?)!

Vielleicht könnte man die Anlage weiterführen bei .... http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...9.html#msg2629

----------


## Harro

*Neuer Thread

*Hallo, Josef, schön, dass Du Heriberts Vorschlag gefolgt bist und nun diesen Deinen Beitrag:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=76

hierher verlegt hast. Aber so richtig viel Neues habe ich bislang auch aus Deinem Forum noch nicht entnehmen können, zumindest nicht was Wobenzym anbelangt. Kommt wohl noch?

*"Das Wort geht aus einem Munde, aber in tausend Ohren"
*(deutsches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Josef

*Am Meisten interessiert mich,* 
1) welches Enzympräparat von Mucos ist das Beste bei Krebserkrankungen?
2) wie sind die möglichen Einnahmen (vorher/nachher: nüchtern?) bzw.
2a) Tagesmenge unter einmal?
3) welche Enzympräparate ähnlicher Art gibt es zur Systemischen Enzymtherapie gegen Krebs?

*Gefunden habe ich, doch schon etwas älter, die deutsche Antwort für Österreich:*
 "....... Gerne senden wir Ihnen entsprechende Informationen zur Systemischen Enzymtherapie bei Tumorerkrankungen.
  Bei dem von Ihnen geschilderten Krankheitsbild empfehlen wir als Dauertherapie 3 x 6 Dragees Wobenzym® N. Wobenzym® N ist eine sehr gute und kostengünstigere Alternative zu WOBE-MUGOS® E Tabletten. Das österreichische Präparat WOBE-MUGOS® Dragees ist keine Alternative, da dies unterdosiert ist (nur 1/40 der WOBE-MUGOS® E-Dosis). 
  Über die Verordnungsfähigkeit unserer Präparate in Österreich können wir Ihnen leider keine Auskunft geben. In Deutschland sind unsere Enzympräparate seit dem 01.01.2004 nicht mehr zu Lasten der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen verordnungsfähig.
  Wir hoffen, Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben und stehen für Fragen selbstverständlich jederzeit zur Verfügung.
    Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  MUCOS Pharma GmbH & Co.
*
*
*Anmerkungen:*
*Wobe Mugos E* ist mittlerweile nirgendwo mehr erhältlich. Die letzte Packung habe ich zu Weihnachten fertig gemacht.
*Kassenleistung* ist die Enzymtherapie in Österreich, wenn mann7frau weiß, wie man es angehen muss. Dies gilt auch für die *Misteltherapie Iscador* oder *Selentherapie*. Siehe www.krebsforum.at ff.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Josef & Hutschi,
zunächst etwas Grundsätzliches zur Enzymtherapie, die hier angesprochen wird. Eine *direkte* Wirkung auf irgend einen physiologischen Ablauf im Körper konnte bislang auf wissenschaftlicher Basis weder bestätigt noch dementiert werden. Deshalb können die folgenden Fragen auch nur indirekt beantwortet werden.



> *Am Meisten interessiert mich,* 
> 1) welches Enzympräparat von Mucos ist das Beste bei Krebserkrankungen?
> 2) wie sind die möglichen Einnahmen (vorher/nachher: nüchtern?) bzw.
> 2a) Tagesmenge unter einmal?
> 3) welche Enzympräparate ähnlicher Art gibt es zur Systemischen Enzymtherapie gegen Krebs?


Meiner Meinung nach ist Wobenzym N das vollständigste Mittel, weil es am intensivsten die Verdauung optimiert und damit die größten Vorausetzungen schaft, das Immunsytem zu aktivieren. 
Um das zu begründen muss ich ein wenig ausholen. Die Verdauung der Nahrungsmittel erfolgt in einem physikalischen, chemischen und enzymatischen Prozess der beim Zerkauen und mit der Anreicherung von Speichel im Mund beginnt und der Zersetzung durch Säuren und dem Walken im Magen fortgesetzt, der Spaltung und Körperverfügbarmachung durch Enzyme im Dünndarm finalisiert und durch den Entzug von Flüssigkeit und Salzen im Dickdarm abgeschlossen wird.

Der entscheidende Prozess findet, beginnend im Zwölffingerdarm, im Dünndarm statt. Zunächst findet die Emulgierung von Fett durch die Gallenflüssigkeit statt, damit von der Lipase das Fett Körperverfügbar gemacht werden kann. Die Eiweisverdauung, die durch Zersetzung im Magen begonnen wurde, bekommt nun vom Pankreas (Bauchspeicheldrüse) Pankreatin und Trypsin zugeführt, welche es in Peptide und Aminosäuren umwandeln und vom Darm in den Pfortaderkreislauf aufnehmen lassen. Einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Zersetzung wird von Mikroorganismen aus der Familie der Milchsäurebakterien und deren Stoffwechselprodukten erbracht um Nährstoffe für die Darmzotten membrangängig zu machen. Die Oberfläche des Dünndarms beträgt etwa 200 m².

Die wesentlichen Bestandteile von Wobenzym N sind Verdauungsenzyme, die lediglich zur Optimierung der Verdauung beitragen und erst dadurch dem Immunsystem zusätzliche antiinflamatorische Substanzen zuführen. Eine direkte Einwirkung auf die Krebszellen findet nach meiner Meinung nicht statt.

zu 1) Wobenzym N 
zu 2) 1 1/2 Std vor den Mahlzeiten wie im Beipackzettel
zu 2a) Nach meiner Erfahrung 20 - 30/Tag
zu 3) Aus meiner Sicht ist nichts Gleichwertiges auf dem Markt

Wobenzym N mit anderen NEM, die zu den Mahlzeiten genommen werden sollten, halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll das Immunsystem auf Hochturen zu bringen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Dies gilt auch für die *Misteltherapie Iscador* oder *Selentherapie*. Siehe www.krebsforum.at ff.


Mistel und Selen geht bei Tumorpatienten auch in Deutschland auf Kasse, wenn *Mann/Frau* es richtig angeht, Enzyme m. W. eher nicht.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzungen

*Hallo, Josef, diese Fragen habe ich dem Hersteller von Wobenzym gestellt: Betreff Wobenzym N + Wobenzym

Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren, bitte informieren Sie mich doch über die unterschiedliche Wirkungsweise der beiden obigen Produkte. Zusatzfrage: Könnte eines dieser Produkte auch bei einer Proktitis eingesetzt werden und welche Dosierung würden Sie gegebenenfalls hierfür empfehlen? Beste Grüße H.H.

Gestern kam die Antwort wie folgt:

Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuter

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an der Systemischen Enzymtherapie.

Ihre Frage möchte ich wie folgt beantworten:

Die Systemische Enzymtherapie ist  bei allen akuten und chronischen Entzündungen gut wirksam. Sie wirkt antientzündlich und abschwellend und dadurch auch Schmerz lindernd. Außerdem haben Enzyme einen breiten immunmodulatorischen Effekt. 

Wobenzym N ist vor allem bei chronischen und chronisch-rezidivierenden Entzündungen wirksam, und enthält die wirksamen Inhaltsstoffe Bromelain, Papain, Chymotrypsin, Trypsin, Pankreatinkomplex und Rutosid.

Die übliche Dosierung ist folgende:

·         3x5 Dragees täglich die erste Woche der Einnahme
·         ab der zweiten Woche auf 3x3 Dragees täglich reduzieren, bis sich Ihre Beschwerden gebessert haben.

Wobenzym mono enthält als Wirkstoff das Enzym Bromelain, pflanzlich aus dem Ananasstrunk, und ist mit 800 F. I. P. Einheiten pro Tablette das Bromelain-Mono-Präparat mit der höchsten Enzymaktivität auf dem Markt. Es ist insbesondere bei akuten Schwellungen der Nase bzw. den Nasennebenhöhlen wie auch nach Operationen und Verletzungen bewährt.

Die Dosierung ist folgende:

·         1x1 bis 2x1 Tabletten täglich. 

·         Bei der Einnahme von Enzymen ist es sehr wichtig, den richtigen Einnahmemodus einzuhalten.
Da die Enzyme durch die Magensäure inaktiviert würden, sind die Tabletten und Dragees in eine magensaftresistente Hülle eingepackt, die sich erst im Dünndarm auflöst.  Erst dort werden die Enzyme resorbiert. Daher sollten Sie die Enzyme streng außerhalb der Mahlzeiten, am  besten 3/4 Stunde vor oder 1,5 Stunden nach den Mahlzeiten einnehmen.  
Jede Interaktion mit Nahrung und Enzymen ist daher ungünstig. Anderenfalls kann es in bis zu 15% der Fälle zu gastro-intestinalen Nebenwirkungen (Flatulenz, Diarrhoe) kommen.
Enzyme sollten grundsätzlich mit nichts anderem als mit einem großen Glas Wasser eingenommen werden.

·         Bitte beachten Sie, dass Enzyme Blut verdünnend wirken. 
Es hat sich in der Praxis bewährt, vier Tage vor jeder geplanten  Operation die Einnahme von Enzymen auszusetzen.  Erst wenn der Operateur nach der Operation bestätigt, dass keine  Nachblutungsgefahr besteht, dürfen Enzyme wieder eingenommen werden.

Das Präparat Wobenzym (ohne N) ist nur in Österreich erhältlich.
Eine kompetente Ansprechpartnerin für die in Österreich erhältlichen Produkte von MUCOS Pharma GmbH & Co. KG ist Frau Dr. Aykler.

Dr. Eszter Aykler
Regulatory Affairs and Pharmacovigilance
Klosterfrau GmbH Wien
Doerenkampgasse 11 
A 1100 Wien
email: eszter.aykler@klosterfrau.at


Ich hoffe, Ihre Fragen hiermit beantwortet zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Dr. med. Ruth Miller



Die MIS - Medicine Information Services GmbH ist ein Partner der Firma Mucos Pharma GmbH & Co. KG.
Wir betreuen die Kunden der Firma Mucos Pharma in medizinisch-wissenschaftlichen Fragen.

MIS - Medicine Information Services GmbH

Servicebüro Kempten
Immenstädter Str. 77a
D-87435 Kempten

Tel: +49-(0)831-565 996 01
Fax: +49-(0)831-59 48 67
mailto: miskempten@web.de


*"Lieber keinen Erfolg als keinen Entschluss"
*(Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## kurtvena

hallo josef,
meine frau (darmkrebs mit lungenmetas) macht ua eine enzymtherapie.
unser arzt sagt,dass die therapie das immunsyst.unterstützen soll.
bei krebskranken arbeitet die bauchspeicheldrüse nur noch eingeschränkt
u.produziert das wichtige trypsin u. chymotrypsin nur noch vermindert.
im wobenzym n  sind enthalten :
pankreatin  100 mg
trypsin  24 mg
chymotrypsin  1 mg
bromelain  45  mg
papain  60 mg
800 stück kosten zwischen  80 u. 100 eur.

wobe mucos nem  enthalten ein vielfaches u. kosten  100  bis  145 eur.

die tabletten sollen auf nüchternen magen genommen werden , dh sie
nimmt sie vor dem schlafen gehen ca. 3 std nach dem letzten essen.
sie soll täglich 4 tabletten nehmen , was uns 4 eur täglich kostet ! !
wir haben nun in usa einen lieferanten ausfindig gemacht,bei dem  100
tabletten ca. 22 eur kosten .
diese tabletten enthalten :
pancreatin   1250  mg
papain   150 mg
bromelain   150 mg
trypsin   125 mg
chymotrypsin  45 mg

nur so können wir uns die therapie über längere zeit leisten .

ich habe einen bekannten mit proststakrebs , der hat zur meta-vermeidung
über 4 jahre wobe-mucos-nem genommen . nachdem die krankenkassen
2004 die erstattung der mucos eingestellt haben ( gesundheitsreform ) hat
er die tabletten nicht mehr eingenommen .
7 monate später hat er knochenmetas , kann natürlich zufall sein , oder
auch nicht.

gruss  kurt

----------


## Harro

*Zufall ?

*Hallo, Kurt, wie dem auch immer sei, nachdem ich mit der täglichen Einnahme von 3 x 3 Tabletten Wobenzym N, die meine Frau noch übrig gelassen hatte, keine Nebenwirkungen verspürte und zumindest das gewünschte Gefühl der leichten Verbesserung meiner wohl chronischen Proktitis habe, ließ ich mir nun eine eigene Dose mit 800 Stück Wobenzym N vom Strahlenonkologen verschreiben. Die gestern gekaufte Dose kostete  138.75. Natürlich werde ich die Dosierung beibehalten. 

*"Humor ist nicht erlernbar, neben Geist und Witz setzt es vor allem ein großes Maß an Herzensgüte voraus, an Nachsicht, Geduld und Menschenliebe"
*Curt Goetz) 

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Schmökern im Begleitbeschrieb

*Hallo, der 4-seitigen Gebrauchsinformation entnahm ich: Anwendungsgebiete - Venenentzündung (Thrombophlebitis) Entzündungen, wie z. B. - Entzündungen im HNO-Bereich, wie Nebenhöhlenentzündugen, Mittelohrentzündungen - Entzündungen der Atmungsorgane, wie Bronchitis - Entzündungen der Harn- und Geschlechtsorgane - Entzündungen der Venen und Lymphgefäße; Durchblutungsstörungen - Entzündungen bei rheumatischen Erkrankungen - Entzündungen nach Verletzungen, wie Prellungen, Zerrungen, Verstauchungen - Entzündungen der Haut, wie Verbrennungen, Schürf-, Riss- und Schnitttwunden - Operationswunden, Beingeschwüre - Ödeme entzündlichen Ursprungs -* Entzündungen nach Strahlenbehandlung.* Das Letztere könnte für mich zutreffen. Um zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, sollte man einfach mal ganz fest daran glauben.

*"Ein gesunder Mensch ist auch nur ein Mensch, der nicht gründlich untersucht wurde"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe nicht gelesen was geschrieben wurde. 

Ich nehme schon immer Enzyme ohne Schmerzen oder Entzündungen irgend wo zu haben. Ich nenne das auch nicht Therapie, ich nehme sie einfach.

 Noch besser von den reifen Früchten, oder gar von frich gepresstem Saft, mein neustes Hobby (WW).

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich nehme schon immer Enzyme ...


Sprich Wobenzym?

WW

----------


## HansiB

nein Enzym-Energie von Dr. Jacob´s, eine Tablette pro Tag. In der Klinik gab es Unmengen von Ananas zum reduzieretem Müsli. 

Brot esse ich schon einige Zeit nicht mehr, normalerweise zu stark erhitzt und mit den vielen Zusatzstoffen, brauch ich nicht. Meine Frau will nicht selber backen! Das ist für mich keine LQ reduzierung, falls jemand auf die Idee kommt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> nein Enzym-Energie von Dr. Jacob´s, eine Tablette pro Tag. In der Klinik gab es Unmengen von Ananas zum reduzieretem Müsli. 
> 
> Brot esse ich schon einige Zeit nicht mehr, normalerweise zu stark erhitzt und mit den vielen Zusatzstoffen, brauch ich nicht. Meine Frau will nicht selber backen! Das ist für mich keine LQ reduzierung, falls jemand auf die Idee kommt.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Ich hab jetzt in meinem LEF-Bestell-Programm das LEF-Bromelain aufgenommen. Bromelain ist ja auch der wichtigste Bestandteil des Wobenzyms. 
Hab erstmal 4 Schachteln bekommen, Einzelpreis 12 Euros.

Rudolf

----------


## Josef

Ich nehme *früh und abends jeweils,* 
unter Einhaltung der sehr komplizierten Vorgabe (nüchtern/nüchtern):

3 St. Wobenzym, Ö. Prod.?
3 St. Wobemugos, Ö. Prod.?
2 St. Wobe Mucos NEM

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1073.0.html

----------

